# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test Enanthate vs Test Cypionate

## Triple Stack

Is there really any difference in results? I've taken lots of Test E before & love it, but never Cyp. They are both long estered so I figured they are virtually the same. But a couple guys at the gym say they like cyp better as it gives them better results - that thier bodies respond better to it. I've never done cyp before but I'm thinking of doing it just for a "different flavor" next time around...

----------


## wormwood

Different people will tell you different things about which they prefer. However, if there is a difference, either way, it is minor.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

i've heard the same thing about the cyp. people tell me it tends to kick in faster, but i don't know from experience

----------


## D7M

there is literally a one molecule difference between enth and cyp. 

so I doubt you'll see/feel any noticeable difference. 

but try it for yourself and see...

----------


## sigman roid

I dont find any difference between cyp and E other than pct times.

----------


## awms

Nothing really...1-2 days half life thats about it but every one I know who has used both seems to like cyp more for some reason? seem to think it put on more size.

----------


## Triple Stack

Yes, the guys at my gym said they got bigger using cyp vs. using enanthate . Looks like I'll incorporate some cyp into my next cycle to try it out, and find out for myself.

----------


## Family Guy

test c have been a fovorit to many power lifters. i have only done it once. and i did not like it at all. i am same u i am a super fan of tes e. think test e is killer... but try out something new will not hurt u.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Could just be in my head, but I did enjoy my cyp cycle more than when I ran Enan... call me an idiot, but Im just going by what I seen. Also, take into account who's gear it is. I know the UGL that made the cyp is awesome and the Enan was a different source so it could be many variables. All in all, they should yeild the same results.

----------


## songdog

I never noiticed any difference.But everyone is different

----------


## Big

There is no perceivable difference, for those who experience a difference it is likely caused by something else.

----------


## awms

I could be wrong but perhaps alot of the enth out there is under dosed...from what I understand cyp is easy for most underground labs to get their hands on so they are less likely to under dose the product...some ugl will even over dose stuff to keep people coming back for more.

----------


## awms

My "first cycle" if you wanna call it that was enth from a well known ugl *Edited* lol well I have a good feeling it was fake because after 8 weeks with a good diet and training I was only up about 5-6lbs and I was using 500mg. 

Now I am on what I consider my first cycle going into week 5 and I am on cyp 500mg a week...already up 12-13lbs and It is from a diffrent ugl. I prob will never buy enth again because of the results I am geting with this cyp!

----------


## CanYouDigIt

I'm taking cyp/enan in a blend and it has no difference from taking them apart or toguether, its same effect

----------


## Big

> My "first cycle" if you wanna call it that was enth from a well known ugl *Edited* lol well I have a good feeling it was fake because after 8 weeks with a good diet and training I was only up about 5-6lbs and I was using 500mg. 
> 
> Now I am on what I consider my first cycle going into week 5 and I am on cyp 500mg a week...already up 12-13lbs and It is from a diffrent ugl. I prob will never buy enth again because of the results I am geting with this cyp!


you hit the nail on the head, I'm betting everyone who strongly prefers one ester over the other had an experience with fake or underdosed gear. if the same reputable labe brewed test e and test c and someone was to cycle each, they wouldn't notice a difference. those that observed a dramatic difference are not accurate to blame the ester itself.

----------


## Triple Stack

That makes ALOT of sense. There are so many variables, yes. Most users use test as a base for something else, so if someone takes test cyp with Tren E and says the test cyp was alot better than the test enth they stacked with anavar before, then you could assume the Tren drove the positive report for the test cyp. Then you can still add the variable that each cycle may be from different ugl's, and you really have no basis of comparison!

----------


## KidUK

> That makes ALOT of sense. There are so many variables, yes. Most users use test as a base for something else, so if someone takes test cyp with Tren E and says the test cyp was alot better than the test enth they stacked with anavar before, then you could assume the Tren drove the positive report for the test cyp. Then you can still add the variable that each cycle may be from different ugl's, and you really have no basis of comparison!


I have heard that you may retain a little more water w/ CYP. Thoughts?

----------


## MuscleInk

> I have heard that you may retain a little more water w/ CYP. Thoughts?


Stick to the other thread please. We don't need multiple posts on the same question/topic.

Thank you.  :Smilie:

----------

